# Be quiet! 370W Blackline: Wo ist auf der Platine Power ON?



## thegrandmasterv (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei das oben genannte NT zu einem Schaltnetzteil umzubauen, um damit eines meiner Ladegeräte zu betreiben. Ich habe schon diverse Guides im Internet gelesen und soweit ist auch alles klar. 
Damit ein ATX Netzteil überhaupt angeht (also ohne Mainboard) muss man das grüne Power ON Kabel mit Masse brücken. Soweit so gut. Das Problem an der Sache: Ich habe alle Kabel, die hinten aus dem NT gehen und welche mit Steckern versehen sind, inklusive dem dicken Mainboardkabelpack ausgelötet. Dabei auch das grüne Power ON Kabel...
12V GRND 5V+ 5V-, etc... ist ja alles gut ersichtlich auf der Platine. Aber Power ON eben nicht. Ich habe in diesem Topic hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stefans-netzteil-innereien-bilder-thread.html

direkt im ersten oder zweiten Beitrag ein 430 Watt Blackline NT gesehen, was auf dem Bild auch erstmal von innen genau so aussieht wie meins. Also habe ich ein Kabel ebenso dort (bei mir steht da RM auf der Platine) und an GRND gelötet, aber irgendwie scheint das NICHT das Power ON Signal zu sein. 
Ich habe 2 Bananenbuchsen installiert, mit je 4 mal GRND und 4 mal 12V verbunden. Dann habe ich noch einen Hochlastwiderstand (10 Ohm) zwischen +5V und GRND gelötet und eben die oben beschriebene "Brücke" von RM zu GRND geschaffen.
Wenn ich das NT an den Strom hänge laufen die Lüfter, bzw. läuft der obere Lüfter an, allerdings regt sich mein Ladegerät, welches ich an die Bananenbuchsen gehangen habe nicht. Daher meine Idee, dass die Brücke von RM zu GRND wohl NICHT stimmt.

Also, vielleicht kann mir der be quiet! Support (oder auch sonst jemand) weiterhelfen und verraten, wo auf der Platine der Power ON Anschluss ist? Finde im Web nämlich keine Schaltpläne oder adequate Fotos und ich habe vor der Forenregistrierung schon so einige Stunde damit verbracht...

Danke schonmal für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. August 2011)

Der stecker für pwr/reset/hddled/speaker usw ist meistens einfach eine reihe von hervorstehenden pins ,meistens sind die mit farbe markiert,anders hilft nur de blick ins mainboardhandbuch


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Der stecker für pwr/reset/hddled/speaker usw ist meistens einfach eine reihe von hervorstehenden pins ,meistens sind die mit farbe markiert,anders hilft nur de blick ins mainboardhandbuch


 
Am Thema vorbei - es geht nicht um's Mainboard sondern um die Anschlüsse auf der Netzteilplatine.

@topic
Da bin ich überfragt - dazu kommt, dass dir hier kaum einer eine Antwort darauf geben wird, da Spielereien am Netzteil aufgrund der Gefahren nicht gern gesehen werden.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. August 2011)

Sorry, in diesem Falle kann ich keine Auskunft erteilen, aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen.
Dazu kommt, dass mir ein entsprechendes Gerät nicht zur Verfügung steht und ich nicht nachschauen kann.

Vielleicht findest du ja noch Bilder von Netzteilinnereien im Web, wo du Bilder von einem Gerät dieser Serie findest.


----------



## thegrandmasterv (18. August 2011)

Hmm, bis auf das Bild aus dem Netzteiletopic hier habe ich kein "Innereienbild" des von mir genannten NTs gefunden. Schade, bin ich wohl weiter auf mich allein gestellt


----------

